
First Look at Lenovo's Ultra Green A61e Desktop, with images - thomas
http://www.geek.com/first-look-thinkcentre-a61e-ultra-small-desktop/
======
Zak
It's a compact desktop PC from a major manufacturer. Most of us could build a
better one for less money in not much more time than it would take to order
this. Is there something exciting about this?

------
tx
Hm... shall I take a picture of my dog and post it here?

